# Windows 7 CPU Auslastung zu hoch ?



## Angel28 (2. Mai 2010)

hallo habe seit einigen Tagen das Probelm das meine CPU Auslastung, unter Windows 7 zu hoch ist.

Sie steigt schon beim Start vom IE8 auf über 50 % im Windows Betrieb zwischen 10-40 %

Habe schon AntiVir 10 zweimal durchlaufen lassen. Und keine Viren ect. gefunden. 

Was kann man nun machen


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Mai 2010)

Läuft irgend ein Programm im Hintergrund, was die CPU Auslastung so hoch treiben könnte? Is für nen Quadcore verdammt hoch. Ist das bei jedem Kern so hoch oder nur bei einem?


----------



## usopia (3. Mai 2010)

Was sagt denn der Task-Manager? Mit Klick auf "CPU" wird dir dort als erstes angezeigt, was am meisten Last verursacht.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2010)

Bei meinem i7 kann ich auch seit einiger Zeit erkennen, dass bestimmte Programme sich 'aufhängen' und weiter an einen Kern binden, diesen dann zu 50% auslasten & damit die generelle Auslastung steigt.

Wie bereits oben erwähnt: einfach mal nach Prozess ordnen und schauen, welcher Prozess für die Auslastung verantwortlich ist. Bei mir ist es meistens Kaspersky bzw. besagte andere Programme, die scheinbar nicht zu 100% mit Vierkern-CPUs kompatibel sind.


----------



## Angel28 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich habe das mal paar Tage beobachtet mit denn Prozessen im Taskmanager.

Es sind immer folgende 4 Prozesse die CPU Auslastung hoch treiben.
1.) Leerlaufprozess CPU Auslastung am zwei höchsten  
2.) iexplore.exe         CPU Auslastung am viert höchsten 
3.) iexplore.exe*32   CPU Auslastung am dritt höchsten
 4.)  stdrt.exe*32 CPU Auslastung am höchsten     (keine Ahnung was das heist)

Zur info habe einen QuadCore Q9550 mit Windows 7 64bit ultimate als System  

Was kann das sein Also mit Windows 7 wirds nie langweilig   aber ärgerlich


----------



## Onlinestate (5. Mai 2010)

Die stdrt.exe scheint zu MMF  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/M...  gehören. Programme die damit gebaut wurden, lassen anscheinend die stdrt.exe laufen und bringen sie selbst mit. Würde insofern nicht auf Spyware oder so tippen. Aber scheinbar hast du ein Programm, dass darauf basiert, vielleicht ein Bildschirmschoner oder sowas in der Art. Gibts ein Programm, dass Probleme machst, wenn du die stdrt.exe killst?

Ansonste Leerlaufprozess ist nur ein Pseudo-Prozess, der anzeigt wieviel Prozent ungenutzt (also im Leerlauf) sind. Gründe warum beim Explorer die Auslastung hoch geht gibts auch viele, aber das sind Spekulationen.


----------



## Chemenu (5. Mai 2010)

Angel28 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe das mal paar Tage beobachtet mit denn Prozessen im Taskmanager.
> 
> Es sind immer folgende 4 Prozesse die CPU Auslastung hoch treiben.
> 1.) Leerlaufprozess CPU Auslastung am zwei höchsten


Das ist der "Ich hab nix zu tun Prozess". Also ganz normal und gut wenn der eine hohe Auslastung hat. 


> 2.) iexplore.exe         CPU Auslastung am viert höchsten
> 3.) iexplore.exe*32   CPU Auslastung am dritt höchsten


Firefox benutzen. Ist eh sicherer. 


> 4.)  stdrt.exe*32 CPU Auslastung am höchsten     (keine Ahnung was das heist)


Oh oh... 
http://www.greatis.com/appdata/d/s/stdrt.exe.htm


----------



## Angel28 (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo Chemenu 
Wie finde ich die stdrt.exe*32 in Windows 7. Komme mit der Datei suche da nicht klar. War bei Windows XP irgendwie besser die Dateisuch nach Dateien wie der stdt.exe


----------



## Lukecheater (7. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich schon IE8 lese   

Befolge chemenu's Rat und installier firefox


----------



## Angel28 (7. Mai 2010)

Wieso soll es mit Fire fox besser laufen ? 
Habe Firefox keine erfahrung.

Ich habe raus gefunden das die  stdrt.exe*32  kein Virus oder Trojaner sein kann. Da sie ein Bestandteil des Windows 7 Media Centers ist. 

ich hoffe liege mit meiner info gold richtig. für hilfe um das problechen zu lösen wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Lukecheater (7. Mai 2010)

Angel28 schrieb:


> Wieso soll es mit Fire fox besser laufen ?


ganz einfach: kleiner, schneller, sicherer


----------



## Chemenu (7. Mai 2010)

Angel28 schrieb:


> Ich habe raus gefunden das die  stdrt.exe*32  kein Virus oder Trojaner sein kann. Da sie ein Bestandteil des Windows 7 Media Centers ist.


Das allein sagt noch gar nichts. Nur weil die Datei zu einer Microsoft Anwendung gehört heißt das nicht dass diese nicht von einem Virus infiziert werden kann. Wenn allerdings kein Virenscanner/Anti-Spyware-Tool darauf anschlägt würde ich mal davon ausgehen dass die Datei in Ordnung ist.

Wenn Du den Prozess trotzdem deaktivieren möchtest musst Du dann wohl oder übel das Media Center deaktivieren (sollte unter Systemverwaltung/Dienste möglich sein).


Hast Du die Datei inzwischen eigentlich finden können?
Hab gerade keinen Win7 PC parat um Dir mit der Suchfunktion helfen zu können, wobei ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht nachvollziehen kann wo da das Problem sein soll..? :-o


----------



## Onlinestate (7. Mai 2010)

> ganz einfach: kleiner, schneller, sicherer


Och Gott, wenn ich immer lese, wie Leute meinen zu Wissen was für andere Leute das Beste ist.
Es gibt keinen besten Browser.
Internet Explorer hat sich seit Version 6 auch weiter entwickelt und wenn man sich die aktuelle Beta von 9 anschaut, wird in Zukunft Firefox der langsamste sein. Chrome (bzw. alle Webkit Browser) und Opera sind jetzt bereits teilweise doppelt so schnell und die Beta vom neuen IE ist auch bereits vorbei gezogen (auch am 3.7er).
Wenn man den IE gescheit konfiguriert ist er mindestens genau so sicher. Zudem läuft der IE mittlerweile soweit ich weiß in einer Sandbox.

Ich mein ich benutz selber FF, aber nur weil er für mich momentan noch der beste ist (als Alternativen kämen für mich eh nur Chromium und Midori in Frage). Deswegen spiele ich aber nicht Missionar und versuche alle zu bekehren. Für den Großteil der Nutzer sind die geringen Unterschiede zudem total unerheblich, dafür haben sie dann große Probleme sich an die kleinen Unterschiede zu gewöhnen.
Kann ich auch gleich sagen, er soll Linux benutzen. Hat er nicht solche Probleme. Dafür hat er dann andere Probleme, die für mich kein Problem darstellen würden.

Back to topic:
Brauchste denn das Media-Center? Falls nicht versuch es einfach zu deinstallieren. Aber normal ist das ja nicht. Und nochma: Was passiert denn wenn du einfach die stdrt.exe killst?

@Chemenu
Wie gesagt. Das Teil gehört zum MMF Framework. Das schließt zwar kein Spyware aus, muss aber keineswegs was verdächtiges sein. Vor allem, wenn es die ganze Zeit einen Kern auslastet.
Hab jetzt nochma was gefunden, wo es Teil von Gigabytes Easytune war. Könnte also eine x-beliebige Software sein, welche im Hintergrund läuft.


----------

